# Midnight Blue TT S-Line with extra scratches, sorted!



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2011)

Thursday saw me correcting another Audi TT. This one was in Midnight Blue and is approx 6 months old. It has been subject to a bit of bodywork after an accident not long after purchase, and it also had what appeared to be cat scratches on it.

The owner, dodge1311, contacted me after becoming increasingly frustrated about the scratches and defects on the car when he was cleaning it himself, so a date was booked for a full correction and I prayed for decent weather, which I got thankfully.

Inspection pictures


















































I borrowed a better camera today to shoot this one, but unfortunately the battery gave up after I took about 10 shots, and someone has used the spares I normally carry in the car, so the remainder of the pics were taken on my Iphone after these. So apologies for lack of detailed pics.

Process

Wheels cleaned with AS Smart Wheels, various brushes, and arches and tyres cleaned with AS G101.

Snow foam Pre-Wash with AS Actimousse Plus, then a good going over with a detail brush into crevices etc that the mitt may miss.










Washed with Megs Shampoo Plus and 2BM, with Lambswool Mitt, then clayed using Sonus Grey and Megs Last Touch as lube.

Dried off using MF Drying towel and all crevices dried out with the dryer.

On initial inspection even when the car was dirty there were a lot of scratches and defects visible, this was the starting point of my polishing. Car was taped up and I set about the deeper scratches, using a Yellow 3M pad and some 3M Fast Cut Plus, this was then later refined using a variety of 3M and some Scholl Concepts S17+.

Some 50/50s

















Scratch on boot before








Scratch on boot after








Scratch on rear bumper before








Scratch on rear bumper after








Scratches on bonnet before








Scratches on bonnet after








Tail pipes were cleaned using 00 Wire Wool and Megs Next Gen Metal Polish, then sealed with FK1000p.

Before








50/50








After








Rest of the car was polished using a 3M Yellow pad and Scholl Concepts S17+, this is a great polish to have, I bought a sample earlier in the week, and I must say I am impressed. Does generate a lot of dust in comparison to the 3M, but can be worked longer and really does something stunning to the flake pop on metallics.

After the polishing was done, an IPA wipedown was given, followed by a rinse down to get rid of the dust, car was dried as before.

I then applied a layer of PB Black Hole Glaze prior to waxing with Dodo Purple Haze. Windows were sealed with Rain X, tyres were dressed with Zaino Z-16. Car was then given a final wipe over using Zaino Z-8 to remove any secondary hazing of the wax before I left.

Door shuts were cleaned and dressed using AS Tango.

Afters


















































































Another very satisfying turnaround, weather was great, if a little hot for the polishing stages as this generated a load of dust, but a good day all round.

As ever all comments appreciated, thanks for looking
[email protected]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

MMM Deep Sea Blue the colour of my V6


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Some say it's the best colour  That one apparently is "midnight blue" though (no I haven't checked the paint charts). Either way it looks very nice and I can't tell the difference between that and Deep Sea.

I have a question, David: how long does the Black Hole last?


----------



## markusdarkus (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks amazing, great results  - are the wheels a standard colour?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2011)

ScoobyTT said:


> Some say it's the best colour  That one apparently is "midnight blue" though (no I haven't checked the paint charts). Either way it looks very nice and I can't tell the difference between that and Deep Sea.
> 
> I have a question, David: how long does the Black Hole last?


Black Hole will last as long as the wax on top of it. In this case it will last about 3-4 months depending on wash frequency.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I've got some on order so am hoping for some good results by hand, before sticking a sealant on top.


----------

